# Gasoline Could Drop 50 Cents/gallon By Spring



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

They just can't seem to make up their mind if its all gloom and doom for gas prices or not. Mind you I'll go with cutting the prices any day of the week!

Gasoline could drop 50 cents/gallon by spring


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll take it!! It would save me ~$20 per fill up.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

It wouldn't last long. The politicians would up the gas tax as soon as the elections are over in November - and it doesn't matter who wins. None of them can control congress and it's need to spend & tax!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

aantolik said:


> It wouldn't last long. The politicians would up the gas tax as soon as the elections are over in November - and it doesn't matter who wins. None of them can control congress and it's need to spend & tax!


Amen, brother!!! Some things in politics aren't mysterious at all.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What about diesel?? I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well of course gas prices will come down this spring! We Americans have short memories, and the politicians know it. With less than a year before Presedential and Congressional elections, and Big Oil in the White House, the incumbents want us to have "warm fuzzies" before we go into the voting booths next November.

Then after the elections, congress will probably move forward with the $.40/gallon Federal Highway Tax that they've been kicking around for the last year or so. Not that funding the repair/rebuilding for our crumbling roads and bridges doesn't need the infusion of cash, but it's just the timing that makes Washington smell so badly that we can enjoy the odor all the way in Illinois - and probably all the way to California before it's over.

I'm not trying to start a political debate here, because this is not the place to do it, but really - does this maneuver really surprise anybody who's followed our political history over the last 20 years? This is not a political argument as much as it is an argument against politics!

Sorry to vent - but I get tired of hearing promises prior to elections, only to be gouged again after the dust settles in November.

Mike


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I think we all have the same opinion of the people at the top of the chain here. And It is not a happy one. and we will all believe it when we see it.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

timber said:


> It wouldn't last long. The politicians would up the gas tax as soon as the elections are over in November - and it doesn't matter who wins. None of them can control congress and it's need to spend & tax!


Amen, brother!!! Some things in politics aren't mysterious at all.
[/quote]

While I suspect this news is little consulation, we pay on average (at least where I live) about $1.05 per litre = 0.264 gallons!!! The recent cut in our Federal Tax is being slowly consumed by their provincial (state) counterparts. All in all I should be fine unless a new tax comes out on my Labatt's Blue


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

camping canuks said:


> It wouldn't last long. The politicians would up the gas tax as soon as the elections are over in November - and it doesn't matter who wins. None of them can control congress and it's need to spend & tax!


Amen, brother!!! Some things in politics aren't mysterious at all.
[/quote]

While I suspect this news is little consulation, we pay on average (at least where I live) about $1.05 per litre = 0.264 gallons!!! The recent cut in our Federal Tax is being slowly consumed by their provincial (state) counterparts. All in all I should be fine unless a new tax comes out on my Labatt's Blue








[/quote]

Mmmmmmmm, Labatt's Blue.

A Canadian friend who joins us for Detroit Lions games in Detroit brings them down for us to enjoy. Good stuff.

p.s.

Americans,

The President we so joyfully cheer or jeer is not our biggest problem. *Our elected Senators and Congressman are our biggest problem.* They don't get anything done and don't care because the dummies in America think the President is to blame. For the most part, the President is only the plastic doll on top of the cake.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Mgonzo2u said:


> It wouldn't last long. The politicians would up the gas tax as soon as the elections are over in November - and it doesn't matter who wins. None of them can control congress and it's need to spend & tax!


Amen, brother!!! Some things in politics aren't mysterious at all.
[/quote]

While I suspect this news is little consulation, we pay on average (at least where I live) about $1.05 per litre = 0.264 gallons!!! The recent cut in our Federal Tax is being slowly consumed by their provincial (state) counterparts. All in all I should be fine unless a new tax comes out on my Labatt's Blue








[/quote]

Mmmmmmmm, Labatt's Blue.

A Canadian friend who joins us for Detroit Lions games in Detroit brings them down for us to enjoy. Good stuff.

p.s.

Americans,

The President we so joyfully cheer or jeer is not our biggest problem. *Our elected Senators and Congressman are our biggest problem.* They don't get anything done and don't care because the dummies in America think the President is to blame. For the most part, the President is only the plastic doll on top of the cake.
[/quote]

Now if you like Labatts Blue , I would recommend you ask your Canadian friend to bring down a sampling of Kokanee, brewed with Glacier water, out of the foothills in British Columbia


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

camping canuks said:


> Now if you like Labatts Blue , I would recommend you ask your Canadian friend to bring down a sampling of Kokanee, brewed with Glacier water, out of the foothills in British Columbia


Or ask one of your dear OB'er friends from Oregon to ship you some Kokanee - we can get it here.... and it is YUMMY!


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now if you like Labatts Blue , I would recommend you ask your Canadian friend to bring down a sampling of Kokanee, brewed with Glacier water, out of the foothills in British Columbia


Or ask one of your dear OB'er friends from Oregon to ship you some Kokanee - we can get it here.... and it is YUMMY!
[/quote]

fair enough


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> What about diesel?? I'll believe it when I see it!


AMEN, Dawn!! I've seen some nice drops in the unleaded gas, but diesel keeps riding right up there at $3.29-$3.39/GAL!!! Sure wish I had stock in Exxon.....highest earnings on record!!







I can't say what they are, as I don't use that language, being a lady!! BUT, is this okay????
*#&@(%^#*$&@(#*%$^@(#*%^@_)








Darlene


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

OK , well it is $1.05 Cdn for a litre of gas tonight, to fill up our second car which is a 05 Ford Focus it just cost me $45.00. This morning it was $.95/litre


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds great. Now if we could only have in-state refining of all that crude off the north slope!


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Went up 20 cents a gallon here yesterday ... as soon as it gets "down" around 2.95/gallon, the next thing you know, it's 3.10~3.15










A fifty-cent _decrease_ would make a BIG difference in where/how many times I go camping this summer.

I'm NOT going to hold my breath waiting for relief at the pump. Karma dictates that if gas gets cheaper, then insurance or something else skyrockets. It's just the way it is. I've learned to deal with it. Just glad I _don't_ have that diesel I've always wanted.

Maybe a .40/gallon tax is a good idea. With major arterial bridges collapsing, we need to do something about the infrastructure. However, Big Oil is raking in the big bucks while our highways are crumbling. I am not an expert here, but it seems we pay either way. I would rather the Highway Department get the $$ than those greedy, er, "folks" at Big Oil.










/rant

Sorry. My .02 is worth all you pay for it. I'll go now.










The Labatt's Blue sounds like a good idea. Would love to try the Kokanee sometime.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yup! Gas jumped here by $.20/gal. yesterday, too (to $3.09/gal.), thanks to Hugo Chavez for stopping Venezuela's sale of crude to Exxon/Mobile. Ya just gotta love the White House policies on trade, oil, etc!

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

renegade21rs said:


> I would rather the Highway Department get the $$ than those greedy, er, "folks" at Big Oil.


Problem is you own big oil too, if you have a mutual fund, retirement fund, etc., chances are you are a partial owner.

If you tax gas more the only thing you will be doing is taxing yourself. No way the business is going to eat it, they will do like every other business and pass along the cost to the consumer - why would they eat it? Business was created to generate a profit, not to provide a service. I get just as mad at the big oil companies, but taxing it won't help our pocket books one bit more and our State legislatures have proven time and time again they can't spend wisely.

The bridge issue is a different issue, its already been said it was a design fault. Had it been designed and inspected properly we wouldn't have seen that tragedy. The reality that other bridges are in a state of disrepair is up to the local States to properly fund the roads and highways. Instead we opt to pay for big sports complexes, health insurance for illegal emigrants, and countless other questionable spending habits.


----------

